# Vaporesso Tarot Pro



## Naeem_M (26/8/16)

I just love the look of this ... had the Tarot 200W and loved it! And now there's a USB charge slot  new chip ... look's good!

http://www.vaporesso.com/vape-batteries-and-mods/tarot-pro-vape-mod







​

The Tarot Pro will now also come providing a USB charging port for those of you who prefer to charge your mod “on the go” with no added risk!

160 Watts of power available at your fingertips in VW/CCW/VT(Ni200/SS/Ti)/CCT/TCR/Bypass/SMART
Ergonomic design makes it easy to grip and safe to handle
Highly advanced circuit updatable and fully customizable
Micro-usb port makes it easy to charge anytime, anywhere
If you love our Tarot then you are going to love this, it is just that simple. Take a peek at your future with the Tarot Pro vape mod.





​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/8/16)

Ooooh..thanks...that mosaic tile look with gold border is amazing...a gold petri would look amazeballs on there

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------

